# Amano and RCS



## Westyggx (11 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to know If Amano shrimp mix well with RCS? Would they eat my RCS eggs and babys?

Cheers


----------



## Westyggx (13 Oct 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## basil (13 Oct 2010)

Maybe I was unlucky - but I recently witnessed my Amano shrimp attack and kill one of my berried CRS. Never seen it happen before, but he won't be doing it again either! Expensive snack!


----------



## a1Matt (13 Oct 2010)

I've not witnessed predation with Amanos although I suspect it goes on, but IME Amanos will always bully smaller shrimps (and fish if it can) for food.  So if planning a tank I would not put them together.


----------



## Westyggx (13 Oct 2010)

Cheers lads, decided against getting them.


----------



## basil (13 Oct 2010)

It was a very deliberate attack to get the eggs. The Amano was turning the female crs over [still alive and well at this point] and looked to me as though it was trying to feed off the eggs she was carrying. I tried to seperate, but the Amano was hell bent on getting what it wanted and kept attacking the same shrimp. Eventually the crs died of shock i would imagine. Bad ass Amano has now been re-homed!


----------



## George Farmer (13 Oct 2010)

Amano shrimp can be opportunistic predators.

A friend recently told me how one of his tiny Bororas got caught in some moss and a groups of Amanos ate it alive.


----------



## nry (13 Oct 2010)

I've seen mine eat snails too...at least it looked like it was, they'd pick a snail up by the shell and so far as I could tell were trying to pull it out.


----------



## basil (13 Oct 2010)

yep - shoot to kill boys.......Amano's are bad news. Also had issues with Bad Ass Assin snails eatin my shrimp, but don't get me started on that!


----------

